# Broken/Sprained Toe



## Ryan Venables

Quick question as I'm out of town a surprised I even net access

Think my female may have sprained or broke her front left paws index toe... As I'm out of town I can't get to the vet...

I think she jammed it chasing a bunny a couple days ago... Thought she bruise the nail bur she's favouring it when walking around and the incident occurred a few days ago

I say that specific toe because it's the only place she shows discomfort when I palpate the foot... Only reaction is to that specific toe

Treatment suggestions? Can a vet really do anything for it?

Thanks


----------



## leslie cassian

Rest is about all you can do.

Ronan broke/sprained a toe a few weeks ago. Because he was so lame, (non weight bearing on that leg) and I had no idea what he had done to hurt himself, I was concerned that he had injured his cruciate, so off to the vet. It wasn't a cruciate injury and I declined the foot xray because treatment for a break or a sprain is much the same - rest and NSAIDs. 

disclaimer: JMO - you may want to talk to a vet


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

rest, and just enough pain killers to have her not in severe pain, but not as much that she moves to much. She will start using her paw again in a week-10 days, it is not fully healed till about 6/8wks when it's broken.

You may want to talk to the vet though ;-)


----------



## Alison Grubb

Crate rest.
One of my dogs broke a toe in his kennel run a month or so ago. I gave him some metacam that I had at the house and put him on crate rest for about a week. After that, just like new.


----------



## Ryan Venables

Thanks all...

We're back from the cottage... she did it Wednesday night, and I noticed a slight limp, no noise when she did it... I thought she may have jammed a nail, they're a touch long (we were just about to do it after we got back from the walk we were just about to do)... but the degree of lameness is such that I suspect that it's a sprain or toe break.

Since we're back, I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow... I had her calm today, but jesus christ, it's very difficult to keep a Mal from not running... I'm going to have to keep her leashed while in the house until she's healed.

I'll report back tomorrow when I know what's going on, and what they suggest.


----------



## Joby Becker

Ryan Venables said:


> Thanks all...
> 
> We're back from the cottage... she did it Wednesday night, and I noticed a slight limp, no noise when she did it... I thought she may have jammed a nail, they're a touch long (we were just about to do it after we got back from the walk we were just about to do)... but the degree of lameness is such that I suspect that it's a sprain or toe break.
> 
> Since we're back, I'm going to take her to the vet tomorrow... I had her calm today, but jesus christ, it's very difficult to keep a Mal from not running... I'm going to have to keep her leashed while in the house until she's healed.
> 
> I'll report back tomorrow when I know what's going on, and what they suggest.


C-R-A-T-E.....

let us know what the vet says, hope it is not too bad...


----------



## Ryan Venables

will do... heading there in a couple hrs.


----------



## Ryan Venables

Ryan Venables said:


> will do... heading there in a couple hrs.


Turned out to be a sprain... I didn't get an x-ray... the vets thought was that if there is no swelling, it's not broken... I got some Deramaxx which I'll give over the next couple of weeks.

Said to rest her for 10-14 days, then re-evaluate


----------

